# empty turtle shells?



## little rascal (Sep 20, 2007)

Wondering why I keep finding these empty turtle shells? They are water turtles(green painted ,etc?) and they all are near the waters edge on land. Is something eating them? Have become pretty common, and have seen the majority of it in two completely different geographical locations. One recent one had only the head missing and legs etc were still intact. Also there were several holes in the ground amongst some young tree roots in one local.
Almost certain this wouldn't be people doing this, as it is in a couple remote locations and water is too shallow, and foot access is mostly non existent. If it was a Raccoon, some of these turtles are larger than what I would think a Raccoon would bother with?


----------



## 89montero (Sep 20, 2007)

OTTERS???


----------



## jigman (Sep 20, 2007)

Me and my daughter wade the shoals @ the flint river alot every year and we have seen alot of dead soft shell turtle's during the summer months makes me wonder if it's over populated ?


----------



## little rascal (Sep 21, 2007)

*Could be.......*

....I have seen Otters become quite common round here. Had a 1/2 Marsh 1/2 Flooded timber swamp once full of Woodies and small fish. One day while scoutin woodies from a high bluff I see two see monsters making wake and it wasn't Beavers. Turns out to be a pair of river otters and the hammock out in the swamp they rested on was covered with small bones and scales. Ran the woodies off too for a little while. Maybe it is otters???


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 22, 2007)

i think eagles eat them.they clean all the meat out of the shell.i find them alot on the rocks of the ocmullgee and flint.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2007)

I think they just got tired of their ole "home" and upgraded!!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 23, 2007)

Another point of view:

Some river fishermen and boaters will take a 22 rifle aboard for plinking and to provide insurance against those "dreadful water moccasins" which are harmless as kittens.  To sharpen their skills they will shoot every other critter that is encountered along the way.  Turtles (sliders) often fall victim to these "outdoor enthusiasts".

I have observed many empty turtle shells which had a small, neat entrance hole made by a 22 projectile.

Turtles, when left alone by man are some of our longer lived forms of wildlife.  This seems to imply that by their very nature, their shell lends sufficient protection against most predators.

I have observed eagles and osphreys fly from waters edge to a high perch with fish and snakes in their talons, but have never seen one with a turtle.  I would suspect that turtles would be way down on an eagle's shopping list.

Same is true of the otter.  He will feed on whatever prey is most readily available and requires the least effort to obtain.  Close examination of otter scat will always reveal an abundance of fish scales and crawfish outer scale.

Otters are plentiful on the Cartecay River near my home.  I have placed trout in a deep pool in my yard, only to have them cleaned out by a visiting otter as he makes his rounds.
Have lived here 17 years and don't recall ever seeing an empty turtle shell in the creek, even though otters are common.

In S. GA gators will do their part in controlling the turtle population.  They crush the turtle shell and swallow it whole, leaveing no tattle tale evidence.

Under any set of normal circumstances, empty turtle shells without a bullet hole in them should be a rare occurrance.


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 23, 2007)

*turtle shells*

Yeah, don't they shed, like a snake?




Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they just got tired of their ole "home" and upgraded!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lizella Fella said:


> Yeah, don't they shed, like a snake?



Sure they do.

Don't move the empty shells!!!!!!  

Those turtles (after they shed) might not find another shell and come back to their old ones!


----------



## hevishot (Oct 23, 2007)

no, turtles shell grows with the turtle...


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 23, 2007)

See,  I knew it!!   But what if a hermit squirrel comes along and takes up residence. 





dawg2 said:


> Sure they do.
> 
> Don't move the empty shells!!!!!!
> 
> Those turtles (after they shed) might not find another shell and come back to their old ones!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lizella Fella said:


> See,  I knew it!!   But what if a hermit squirrel comes along and takes up residence.



They mate and have hermisquirtles


----------



## EuroTech (Dec 26, 2007)

A headless turtle is a indication of a well trained marksman. Probably a yungster between the ages of twelve and sixteen.If hit properly the reptile will float,however if you do not hit it in the head it will sink.I have harvested many of these devils and I have seen more floaters than sinkers because both of my sisters are pretty good shots.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe the natives are going topless


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

well, if you were closer i would LOVE to get all those shells from u...i like to paint them, have several hanging in the house!


----------



## potsticker (Dec 27, 2007)

I find several box turtle shells each year, figured the coyotes got them.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 2, 2008)

I take the box shell and make some mighty fine slate calls.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a nice shell yesterday...about the size of a dinner plate and in good condition. It's now sitting on my hearth. Need to put a little shellac on the top. I love finding ones this size that are in good shape.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> I found a nice shell yesterday...about the size of a dinner plate and in good condition. It's now sitting on my hearth. Need to put a little shellac on the top. I love finding ones this size that are in good shape.



I found one a month ago, no scales, just the bone.  Soaked it in Hydrogen Peroxide overnight, put it in the sun for a week and now it's nice and white, sitting in my bookcase.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 4, 2008)

i can go down the ocmullgee river below jackson lake and find 20 easy all about the size of 6 foot tall mans open hand.they all will still have a little bit of meat left in the shell and when i say little i mean little bit and no damage done to the shell at all.like a bird with a beeck picked the meat out.I have seen a bald eagle along the river there several times hanging out on a rock along the shoals.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Water turts., especially softshells are vulnerable to the condition of the water.  Hawks might scavage off of them but they are not a staple of their diet.  Otters, and coons eat the small ones.

Box turtles are also very vulnerable to the environment around them.  Right know especially with the cold.  If a curious or hungry coon digs them out of hibernation whether the coon eats him or not their system is shut down for the winter so exposed they die. 

Box turtles and Tortoises are my passion, When I worked in land development and surveying I would take them off sites that were being cleared (they don't out run dozers very well) and rehab them and then release them at another suitable site.

Such cool animals.


----------

